# Reel suggestions



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I have been using steadies for the past 8-10 years and have been lucky with them, and have no complaints. Because of this I haven't even used a competitors reel in the past 8-10 years. I am looking for a new reel in the 2000-2500 size range and want something that is as lite as possible. I was going to buy another ci4 but I am hesitant as I expect a new model to come out soon and also want to know if there is another reel I should consider.

I am willing to use one of the older ci4's I have while I wait for for a new one to come out.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Best value I have found is Daiwa BG. I regularly use a 2500 and like it.
I cannot really speak to weight though.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I am not looking for "best value". I have a few 2500 BGs and they are good for the money and can take a beating. But they are not comparable to what I am looking for. I am trying to match a reel to a high modulus rod and want it to be a very well balanced outfit. The line lay on the BGs is also not great which causes problems with casting artificials all day. They are good reels I am just looking for something a little better


----------



## clearwaterfisherman (Nov 15, 2018)

Look into the new Florida Fishing Products CE. Super light weight and strong. They make some of the best reels out there. Give it a try.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

New Sustains are a lot lighter than the older generation that I have.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Shimano normally upgrades lines every 4 years or so. The CI4+ came out two years ago, I believe, so you may have to wait awhile longer for the latest generation. Reels are typically introduced at the ICAST tackle show every July, with inventory showing up to the tackle outlets in the early fall. Sustain reels may be due for a refresh quicker than the CI4+. Sustains are second in line after the Stellas and incorporate the latest technology.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

Didn't they release this past Ci4 one year after the past stradic. I figured that pattern would continue as the redesign has already occurred for the most part


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Stradic XG is the latest. It was available retail last fall. Can't remember exactly the launch sequence.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Stradic ci4. Excellent reel.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

If you can afford it buy a stella. I cant afford them but my buddy has one and its incredible. I am rolling with a mixture of ci4+ and 2 generations of stradics and honestly my next reel ill be trying a high end daiwa.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe check out Van Staal. I think the VR series is the light weight reel. All aluminum, sealed, waterproof drag system.


----------



## BMahoney.STC (Aug 26, 2017)

I have looked at the Van Staal VR50 and liked them for other applications but they are a little big for what I am trying to do. I am looking to be throwing 10-15lb braid in more finesse applications thats why the weight is important to me.

I am curios about all the high end Daiwa reels myself, thats where most of my interest outside of Shimano is. My dad as 2 larger ballistic LTS and has had problems with both so I am a little hesitant but I know people really like them. I like the 2000 size that Daiwa offers in some reels (Tatula LT and LUVIAS lt) because I don't need 250 yards of 10lb braid and its even lighter.

Right now I will probably build the rod and match a reel that will best balance it out. My not need to be as light as I am thinking who knows when I pick a reel I will update people on my decision but please keep the recommendations coming


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Get a 3000 Saltist Back Bay and give us a full review!


----------

